# Meet Gizmo!!



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I went to adopt the 8month old one eyed cat this Saturday and he didn't like my cat AT ALL! So I found a 5 1/2 month old kitten that was just too cute! 
Here is Gizmo. I found that name appropriate due to his rather large ears! Boy did I forget what having a kitten was like! He is in to everything!  
I think he may be a big boy b/c he already weighs as much as Matteo who is 3 years old!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, those markings are fascinating!! The dark ears, nose, "mask" and tail are very distinctive. Do you know anything about his parents? And those ears -- what a unique and adorable kitty.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, he looks like some kind of wild animal! 8O 

How long did you have the one eyed kitty for? Just wondering because introductions can take a while. I've had my second cat for over 3 months and my first cat is still trying to get used to her...


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

lymekaps said:


> Wow, those markings are fascinating!! The dark ears, nose, "mask" and tail are very distinctive. Do you know anything about his parents? And those ears -- what a unique and adorable kitty.


His grandmother is a Tabby Feral that used to always have kittens in front of a rescue ladies house. She tried to catch the cat but never could so she has always got the kittens and adopted them out. They finally caught her, spayed her, and clipped her ear, so now she is done having kittens. Gizmo is the son of one of her kittens, who also came out as a tabby. I don't know how he got the beautiful markings that he did, but I am thinking there has to be some siamese in the father.



> Wow, he looks like some kind of wild animal!
> 
> How long did you have the one eyed kitty for? Just wondering because introductions can take a while. I've had my second cat for over 3 months and my first cat is still trying to get used to her...


I know that introduction usually take a while, but since this was my four and final cat, I wanted to have an introduction that started off more on the right page. I took Matteo w/ me to the Petsmart adoption day and we went back to a room. They met through the cage and outside of it. The one eyed kitty didn't like him or me. He was biting and clawing at me. I think he would be better off in a home as the only cat. And it turned out that he was adopted that day by a family w/ no animals. So it worked out better for all of us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gizmo is so handsome  , but how is the name connected to big ears? :?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Gizmo is so handsome  , but how is the name connected to big ears? :?


Do you remember the movie "Gremlins"? I think that's where the idea for the name came from.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those markings are so cute especially the dark spot on the nose


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Gizmo is so handsome  , but how is the name connected to big ears? :?


The movie The Gremlins. Here is a picture of Gizmo off of the movie.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh yeah! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

He's a looker. I adore his unique markings.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW
Adore his markings


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!

Jazmine's got big ears like that, and I always tell her is she was a boy she would have been named Gizmo...lol.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

OMG! He is adorable!!!!  

Congrats!


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful cat! I've never seen markings like that before... such a beauty!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to echo everyone's sentiments...Gizmo is quite the looker. I just love his markings. Was he the only one in the litter with markings like that?


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> I have to echo everyone's sentiments...Gizmo is quite the looker. I just love his markings. Was he the only one in the litter with markings like that?


There was only one sibling left and it was his brother who was an orange tabby. How wierd I know!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh he is beautiful


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

wow! he is stunning, you americans seem to get a lot of unusual kitty colours in moggies! im jealous :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh what a precious little bundle


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you think that Gizmo could have some Ragdoll in him? I found this cat on Petfinder with similar coloring (but totally different markings) that was listed as a Ragdoll mix... then found a purebred Ragdoll that looked similar, too (the one on the right in the second link):

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=5693602

http://bellapalazzo_ragdoll.tripod.com/P/BnB.jpg


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

nekomi said:


> Do you think that Gizmo could have some Ragdoll in him? I found this cat on Petfinder with similar coloring (but totally different markings) that was listed as a Ragdoll mix... then found a purebred Ragdoll that looked similar, too (the one on the right in the second link):
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=5693602
> 
> http://bellapalazzo_ragdoll.tripod.com/P/BnB.jpg


The first on is so cute!!!! And yes, the coloring is very similar. I guess I will never know since he was a stray's kitten. 

Your second link is not working.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Z06 Butterfly said:


> Your second link is not working.


I can see it :? .


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Glad you found the right cat to fit into your family. Domestic shorthairs can have all sorts of patterns. No way of telling what his heritage is as so many breeds carry the pointed gene. 

btw -- that petfinder cat is in no way a ragdoll. It was shorthaired... :? :?: 

Some might give you a hard time about not giving the adoption more time, but I don't blame you at all for wanting the intro to be quick and painless. It's no different to me -- either way you gave a needy cat a home and that's great. Gizmo is a great name. I was going to say that he reminds me of a mouse with those big ears and his black nose. He reminds me of Mickey Mouse, actually. lol


----------



## nekomi (Nov 23, 2005)

This guy could be a brother to your Gizmo  Yeah, the Ragdoll listing was way off - I think Snowshoe is more likely.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=5771306


----------

